# Fuel Tank Heat Shield (on bottom above drive shaft))



## vertigocreative (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi there. First post. I just had my mechanic replace the tank and he did not install the metal heat shield. What are the consequences of driving without it? The exhaust is not close, but I realize it's there for some reason! Thanks in advance for any responses.


----------

